# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Perdy hires hooker

## lizann

Rumoured Spoiler

Perdy will hire a male hooker to sleep with estranged husband Grayson in the hope Katie will see he really is gay and give the baby to Perdy.

----------


## alan45

> Rumoured Spoiler
> 
> Perdy will hire a male hooker to sleep with estranged husband Grayson in the hope Katie will see he really is gay and give the baby to Perdy.


 :Sick:   Larry wont be able to resist :EEK!:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

On you go Perdy.  Look forward to seeing that happen.

----------


## Abbie

Woah!!!!!
Well this is an awkward situation

----------


## Perdita

I knew she has got it in her, hope this is true, Grayson will not be able to resist, the little slime ball.  :Sick:

----------


## walsh2509

Is this his leaving story line ?

----------


## Perdita

> Is this his leaving story line ?


I so hope it is, hope he takes silly Katie with him too.

----------

